# Fingers



## GoldRob (Jan 18, 2022)

Just wanted to show some AP photos. Can't get enough. Feel free to add your own.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 19, 2022)

Are you doing this in your home? If you are, you really need to find a safe space outside or in a dedicated space detached from your home.

Dave


----------



## Martijn (Jan 19, 2022)

Nice buckets full of shiny stuff indeed! 

It looks like you have a ferric chloride solution (yellow) in stead of copper chloride(green). 
The picture where the solution is clear, all copper seems to have cemented out on iron or some more reactive metal. That powder layer on the bottom. 
The FeCl will consume copper, making copper chloride again in time, so no worries there..
But use gloves please!! And do this in a fumehood or outside. Chlorine gas is very coorosive to metals and electronics. And very unhealthy. 

AP needs air bubbled through it to regenerate. 
How did you make the AP? 

Are the last pictures of only foils? Or also AP? 

Martijn.


----------



## GoldRob (Jan 19, 2022)

Thank you for the safety reminders. The first photos is when I first put the muratic acid into the container. I have taken them outside and place about four coffee filters on top secured with rubber bands to sit for about two months.

Now the photos of the foils in the solution is when I taken out the AP and placed into another beaker. I added distilled water and used forceps to remove the tape and solder mask.

I made the AP by allowing the muratic to just do it's job on the foils by it's self. Not with an air bubbler. I was told that the use of a bubble was to speed up the process and the same reaction. Could occur with time. 

The last photo is if the foils in a small plastic container with distilled water inside.


----------

